# لام الجر مع لفظ الجلالة



## Mejeed

لفظ الجلالة (الله) ، اذا سبقه لام الجر يكتب (لله) بحذف أحد لامي الاسم ، أو ربما بحذف لام الجر نفسه . 
فهل هذا الحذف رسم قرآني لا يقاس عليه ، بحيث يكون الأصل في رسم اللفظ مع لام الجر هو (للله) ؟ 
أم هنالك قاعدة لهذا الحذف ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

هناك قاعدة للحذف. أي كلمة تبدأ باللام ومعرفة حين نضيف إليها لام الجر تحذف لام التعريف مع ألفها حتى لا تتوالى اللامات
مثلا: الليل - لليل، حذفت اللام، وهذا ينطبق على حرف اللام كذلك فنقول اللام - للام


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا .


----------

